# New Fire - Free Month of Prime?



## Mama2Tay (Dec 26, 2009)

I just ordered the $139 refurbished Fire to give to my daughter for her birthday in July.  My question is, does the free month of prime membership start immediately?  I won't be giving her the Fire until July, but since it will be registered to my account, I guess I could use it for now if it does start immediately.  

And, a second question about apps.  Can I download free apps now without yet having the Fire?  And then transfer them to the Fire once she starts using it?

Any other issues with not using the Fire right away and keeping it in the box for 2 months before first use?

Thanks for the help!
Laurie


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You should ask Amazon to be sure, but I believe the free month will start when you register the devcie.

The good news is that the Fire via Warehouse Deals will probably NOT come registered so it won't get used up while you wait for the gift occasion.


----------



## Mama2Tay (Dec 26, 2009)

Well, the Fire is already showing under Manage My Devices on Amazon, so I assume that means it is registered?

I'm thinking about getting the Prime membership anyhow, so even if the free month starts right away, it won't be a big deal.

Any help with the apps question?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If it's in MYK, yeah, it's probably registered as a Kindle -- but it might not take effect for purposes of prime until you connect the first time.  Again, a question for Kindle CS.

As to apps, until you have it and can register it in the Appstore at Amazon, I don't think you can get any of them.  But if you have another android device you can register it.  Any apps you buy will be available to any android device you eventually register to your account.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Mama2Tay said:


> Well, the Fire is already showing under Manage My Devices on Amazon, so I assume that means it is registered?
> 
> I'm thinking about getting the Prime membership anyhow, so even if the free month starts right away, it won't be a big deal.
> 
> Any help with the apps question?


You do have to have some type of Android device registered to pick up apps. If the Fire is showing up under "Your Devices", you should be able to buy apps now. Check in the app store - pull up any ol' app and see if your Fire shows up on the right side of the page under "Get now with 1-click" - that Fire should be there. I think - but I had a Nook Color registered before I got my Fire, so I don't really remember whether it showed up before I received it or if it had to be activated (i.e. in my hands) first.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> You do have to have some type of Android device registered to pick up apps. If the Fire is showing up under "Your Devices", you should be able to buy apps now. Check in the app store - pull up any ol' app and see if your Fire shows up on the right side of the page under "Get now with 1-click" - that Fire should be there. I think - but I had a Nook Color registered before I got my Fire, so I don't really remember whether it showed up before I received it or if it had to be activated (i.e. in my hands) first.


See, and I don't think it will be there. . . . it's registered as a Kindle, but not registered as a device for app purchases. When I got my Fire, I already had android devices, but the Fire did not show up as a device in the app store until I got it and turned it on and it phoned home. I'm not sure exactly what was needed. . . I know it wasn't much. . . .but it was definitely showing in MYK and NOT in the Appstore for most of my wait time.

Of course, that wait time was long as I ordered it on release and it didn't arrive until mid-November. There wasn't a serial number or anything until right before it shipped. . .it is possible _that's_ when it showed up as an Appstore device. I just can't remember for sure -- maybe someone who didn't already have an android device registered will recall when their Fire went live in the Appstore. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

When I got my Fire, it was showing up in Manage Your Kindle with a serial number but I couldn't buy from the App Store until I registered it.  I missed out on a lot of great apps....

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> When I got my Fire, it was showing up in Manage Your Kindle with a serial number but I couldn't buy from the App Store until I registered it. I missed out on a lot of great apps....
> 
> Betsy


Yeah, that's why I said it might have to be activated - I think it was registered, but I'm also vaguely remembering having to do something to actually "activate" it when it arrived. Darned dead pixels in my brain! Not sure why they do that differently from eInk Kindles - you can buy books for those as soon as they show up under My Devices.


----------



## Mama2Tay (Dec 26, 2009)

Thank you for all the replies!  

I will just have to wait until she opens it to see how it all works.  I don't really know what apps she would want anyhow, so probably best to just wait!  She is so much better with these things than I, so I'm sure she will have it figured out in no time at all.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Of course, you could just give it to her early. . . . . . . .


----------



## Mama2Tay (Dec 26, 2009)

Ha!  I thought about doing that Ann, but I'll just have to put it away somewhere and forget about it for now!  Although that is very tempting......


----------



## gmannix (May 2, 2012)

Just dont forget where you hide it!!


----------

